# Trout Massacre on East Bay



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It wasn't really a massacre as I only kept 3 specks and one redfish for the table. Nonetheless, a lot of specks hit the deck of my boat this morning. I started out fishing a large sand flat that was infested with mullet. Unfortunately I could not keep the bluefish off my super spook jr and only boated one speck off that flat. 

I decided to change tactics and fish a few of the hundreds of boat docks that are on the south shore of East Bay. My plan was to fish in between the docks and toss my trusty super spook jr and mirrodine 17m. It can be a little overwhelming as to which docks to fish in between because there are so many. I go in between docks that have large concentrations of mullet and where the bottom has some troughs or varying depth. If two adjacent docks don't have both then I move on to the next adjacent pair. The best docks to fish between is where the bottom drops off sharply close to the shore. This pattern proved consistent for the specks the entire morning and when I got off the dock pattern I did not catch many fish. 

The mirrodine 17m was the catch bait this morning and the super spook jr took a good number of fish as well. The final tally was 30+ specks with most measuring in the 18-20 inch range and a few were over 20 inches. I also caught one lower slot red that has a date with a skillet tomorrow.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang I really am not worthy!! Great job I fish the same spots you fish but ur reports make it seem like we are in totally diff places .


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Where is that?


John


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Get on Google earth or Google maps find garcon bridge that bay above it is east bay.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job on some healthy trout and redfish...


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Excellent report! Nice commentary on the pattern you were fishing. Reports like this help everyone become better fishermen/women.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet you are hating the start of the school year more than your students! Get 'em while you can!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Get on Google earth or Google maps find garcon bridge that bay above it is east bay.


Huh?
Above (north) Garçon is Blackwater Bay. East of there is East Bay. Maybe that's why it seems like y'all are fishing different places - because you are.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I always thought blackwater was further north then that and east bay was above the bridge and to the right . 

I apologize I'm not from the area so don't know it as well as the pros . 

Dabutcher I never realized how many docks ate in that part of the bay pretty cool.
Thanks for the tips


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

aquaholic if you have Google earth the bays are labed. They should be labled in Google maps too.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice job. I love days like that!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alex how you liking your new boat? Miss the bass boat at all?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I always thought blackwater was further north then that and east bay was above the bridge and to the right .
> 
> I apologize I'm not from the area so don't know it as well as the pros .
> 
> ...


There's no magic line or marker buoy that tells you which is which. It's just general direction. Up and right is Blackwater, East is East Bay. 

No big deal just thought maybe y'all really were in two different places.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> There's no magic line or marker buoy that tells you which is which. It's just general direction. Up and right is Blackwater, East is East Bay.
> 
> No big deal just thought maybe y'all really were in two different places.


Thanks Joel 
that helps a lot . Dabutcher gave me some tips on locations to fish some of the same ones he hits up but Im just a newb to the warm weather fishing lol. 

I always assumed that black water bay was the smaller area way up north but what you are saying makes more sense.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

60hertz said:


> I bet you are hating the start of the school year more than your students! Get 'em while you can!



No doubt. Next week I'm back to being a weekend warrior. It sure has been nice to fish during the week. I didn't have another boat within 3 miles of me for most of the morning.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Alex how you liking your new boat? Miss the bass boat at all?


I love it! It's definitely more of what I need for running around the bay.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice 
I'm thinking of getting something like dabutcher when I return .


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice
> I'm thinking of getting something like dabutcher when I return .


Can't go wrong there he's got a great boat. Just alittle slow for my taste


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW! No single word can describe you post any better.

The area you fished is virtually in my back yard, however, I've never even remotely had the success that you had. Thanks for posting your techniques and what you look for in the areas that you fish. I plan on duplicating your method and see if I do better.

One question. I know that that area is very shallow on a low tide. Do you feel that the early morning high tide had anything to do with your success?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Bay Ranger said:


> WOW! No single word can describe you post any better.
> 
> The area you fished is virtually in my back yard, however, I've never even remotely had the success that you had. Thanks for posting your techniques and what you look for in the areas that you fish. I plan on duplicating your method and see if I do better.
> 
> One question. I know that that area is very shallow on a low tide. Do you feel that the early morning high tide had anything to do with your success?


In general I like the high tide in the morning for fishing in between the docks. However, yesterday I caught most of my fish between 10:00 and 11:00 and the tide had been going out for several hours. I think the decreasing water level caused the fish to congregated in spots that had a little deeper water. The fish were not scattered. I would catch 5 or 6 in a single spot and would then move on to find another place that had similar features.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I always thought blackwater was further north then that and east bay was above the bridge and to the right .
> 
> I apologize I'm not from the area so don't know it as well as the pros


Well I am from the area and unless something has changed East Bay is above Garcon Point bridge. Blackwater Bay is north of East Bay. Escribano Point (known to locals as Skievanns Point) marks where Blackwater Bay ends and East Bay begins.


----------

